
How to start your own ISP (2015) - cVwEq
https://www.whoishostingthis.com/blog/2015/03/09/start-your-own-isp/
======
Spivak
This is terrible. If I'm being charitable it's at best a 1,000,000 foot view
which will help exactly nobody understand what it actually takes -- if I'm not
it's leaves out so much detail that it crosses over into being wrong.

~~~
cVwEq
OP here. It answered the question for me: what would it take to break away
from the chains of the ISP oligarchy? The answer: a lot, unfortunately, and is
probably out of reach of most individuals. But it can be done with a small
community of people.

